# online divorce



## Betrayedwife (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't afford to use an attorney to divorce my cheating husband. I was wondering if anyone could refer me to any of the online divorce programs. Has anyone used one with success? I can't afford to get ripped off and I can't afford an attorney.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sorry your in this situation. If you have children and assets involved you better get a lawyer.

I paid for my divorce with my cheating ex h. It cost me just under 2,000. Well worth every penny. I needed the legal help. I was more then fair. I needed to get visitation set up through the courts. I only asked for $200 in child support and that's what I got. Not nearly enough to raise a child. Not all lawyers are bad. I found someone I really liked. She said I was being overly fair. I wanted the divorce to be over with. He did not use a lawyer.

My husband used the 99.00 application. His ex w and him agreed upon everything. All assets were split 50/50.


----------



## Betrayedwife (Nov 9, 2012)

W have no kids and no property. Should be noncontested and easy. I just can't afford a lawyer when it should be a simple divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

some states (if u live in usa) offer self-help forms and instructions. Ex and I divorced like u there were no kids and no property and only cost me $150. Look on the state website under family court


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Betrayedwife said:


> W have no kids and no property. Should be noncontested and easy. I just can't afford a lawyer when it should be a simple divorce.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The online divorce sites simply fill out simple info and send you the paper work for your state. They don't even fill out that much of the info. You still have to get things notarized and signed and submitted to the court.

You can get the same paperwork much cheaper by going to your local chancery court. Go online to your states gov website and you might be able to download them there depending on what state you are in.

Those divorce sites use the same paperwork, which is unique to each state, and charge you a few hundred more then they actually cost.

I always recommend a lawyer. For me and my wife we found a lawyer who did the whole thing for $900.00. We both sat down and answered some questions and it took less then about 15 min. After the paperwork was finished we came in and signed everything and they submitted it to the courts. It was cheap because we did not contest anything.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

If there is anything of a contentious nature, you had better have the services of a good attorney.

Otherwise, the "online legal services" should only be used when there is a complete agreement between the parties involved regarding division of assets as well as child custody and support issues.


----------

